# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Sofra muslimane për miqtë e krishterë dhe të tjerë

## Matrix

Kjo teme eshte konceptuar si nje sofer ku te krishteret jane te ftuar te bejne pyetje rreth besimit islam dhe besimtaret mulimane jane te ftuar te japin pergjigje.Pjesemarrje te kendshme:

----------


## ILMGAP

> Kjo teme eshte konceptuar si nje sofer ku te krishteret jane te ftuar te bejne pyetje rreth besimit islam dhe besimtaret mulimane jane te ftuar te japin pergjigje.Pjesemarrje te kendshme:


Faleminderit i Nderuar : Matrix,

Do doja të dija veqse a eksizton një temë :

*Sofra e Krishtere për miqtë Muslimanë ?!*

----------


## Matrix

sigurisht qe po ILMGAP, isha duke e hapur kur ti po beje pyetjen,  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ILMGAP

Mirë i nderuar, do të sugjeroje që të na ipje disa sqarime në lidhje me temën (temat) që ke hapur, sepse pyetje përgjigje, nuk është i gjithë spjegimi, p.sh., nëse kjo temë është hapur për të bërë pyetje të Krishterët mbi gabimet e Kur'anit etj., atëherë nuk besoj që është e këndshme, sepse shumë tema të tilla kanë përfunduar në Koshin e Plehrave të Forumit, andaj besoj qëllimi i hapjes së këtyre temave është pyetje përgjigje tjera p.sh., cilat fjalë duhet përdorur kur ..., apo cfarë duhet bërë nëse ... etj.

*?!*

----------


## Matrix

ILMGAP

Kuptohet se qellimi i ketyre sofrave nuk eshte te "gjejme gabimet" ne Kuran apo Bibel, prandaj dhe i quajtja "sofra" sepse ne shqiptaret e respektojme mikun qe kemi ne sofer por dhe miku ne sofer e respekton te zotin e sofres dhe nuk mundohet ta provokoje,

Ne kete sofer jane "zot shtepie" muslimanet dhe nqs shohin pyetje provokative mund t'i anashkalojne.

Por s'eshte e thene qe tema te jete thjesht pyetje-pergjigje por mund te pasurohet me shkrime te ndryshme sipas deshires te "zoterve te sofres"

----------


## toni77_toni

Matrix, te pershendes per temat qe ke hapur, është e qelluar. Unë së shpejti do te paraqitna ne sofren e tradites shqiptare ku njëkohsisht edhe do të bëjë mikpritje me zemer ata qe do të vinë në sofren tonë. Unë besoj se shumë njerez-anëtar te ketij forumi do ta mirpresin kete pasi qe disaher kam hasur ne disa tema dhe muhabete ku ishin te interesuar të mësojnë, dhe kerkonin shpjegime,  kjo tash na jep mundesinë per një debat të mirë gjithsesi në   sofrat e njëri tjetrit ku edhe do te jetë edhe pasqyrë e vlerave.

respekte dhe uroj suksese 

toni77

----------


## dijetari

> ILMGAP
> 
> Kuptohet se qellimi i ketyre sofrave nuk eshte te "gjejme gabimet" ne Kuran apo Bibel, prandaj dhe i quajtja "sofra" sepse ne shqiptaret e respektojme mikun qe kemi ne sofer por dhe miku ne sofer e respekton te zotin e sofres dhe nuk mundohet ta provokoje,
> 
> Ne kete sofer jane "zot shtepie" muslimanet dhe nqs shohin pyetje provokative mund t'i anashkalojne.
> 
> Por s'eshte e thene qe tema te jete thjesht pyetje-pergjigje por mund te pasurohet me shkrime te ndryshme sipas deshires te "zoterve te sofres"


     Pyetjet dhe interesimin e vellezerve krishter dhe ortodoks,kuptohet pa keqpordurim nga ata qe bejn pyetje,pyetje nga vellezerit apo motrat te nje vatra shqiptare,edi se dote kalojm mir.

----------


## Matrix

Kjo teme kaloi ne Kryeteme, bashke me sofrat e tjera.

Tani, kam une nje pyetje per besimtaret muslimane.

Sipas besimit Islam, cfare ndodh me te krishteret pas vdekjes? A jane ata te shpetuar apo te denuar? (po flas per te krishteret e devotshem, qe kane bere vepra te mire dhe qe kane ndihmuar muslimanet, jo per ata qe thone se jane te krishtere dhe kryejne mekate).

----------


## uvejsa

Nuk eshte shume e lehte t'i pergjigjesh kesaj pyetje, duke pasur parasysh qe duhet shpjegim me i thelle per te arritur tek nje perfundim i sakt. 

 Ne Kur'an thuhet:

"Thuaj: Allahu eshte nje i vetem, Allahu eshte i plotfuqishem, nuk ka lindur ke dhe nuk eshte i lindur dhe Ai nuk ka nevoje per askend" [Suretu Ihlas]

Dhe ne e dime qe te krishteret nuk e kane te njejtin besim per Zotin,  ngase mendojne se Zoti ka bir.

Ne Islam (gjithmone sipas Islamit) rreziku me i madh qe i kanoset besimit eshte pikerisht ky, t'i pershkruash Zotit dicka qe nuk e ka. 

All-llahu ne Kur'an thote se cdo gje mund t'i falet robit te Tij, por jo edhe shirku (t'i pershkruash dikujt culesi sikurse te Zotit).

Se cgo te ndodh ne boten tjeter per ata qe nuk jane muslimane, sipas botkuptimit tone do ndodh ajo qe do t' ndodh me jo te krishteret sipas botkuptimit kristian.
 Pjestaret e cdo besimi besojne se ata do e fitojne parajsen, perndryshe s'kish me qene edhe aq i rendesishem besimi i caktuar tek individi. Ndersa te tjeret nese do Zoti i fal, nese do nuk i fal, eshte ne vullnetin e Tij.

Pershendetje!

----------


## Dielli_ime

Nese e ke marre Matrix pergjigjen qe e ke dashur, do te doja te shtroja nje pyetje tjeter per shtjellim.

Shpesh degjoj se te krishteret e kane korruptuar Biblen. Mirepo sipas shkrimeve te teologeve te hershem te krishtere, shekulli 3-4, tekstet nga Ungjilli te cilave ata u referohen jane te njejta me ato qe ne lexojme sot. Per me teper Beselidhja e Vjeter perbehet nga libra te Judaizmit, te cilet jane te pandryshuar edhe sot e kesaj dite, e qe flasin fare qarte per pritjen e popullit hebre te Mesise. Sigurisht, shkrimet qe kemi na flasin se Jezusi i ka misheruar te gjitha ato cilesi qe i jane dhene Krishtit.

Po me intereson te di, ku i bazoni ju myslimanet idete tuaja se faktet ne bibel nuk jane te sakta?

Faleminderit!

----------


## uvejsa

Ne  besojme se Isait a.s. (Jezusit) i eshte shpallur Inxhili, po ashtu besojme se Musait a.s. i eshte shpallur Tevrati, por ne te njejten kohe i besojme edhe nderhyrjes se dores njerezore ne to. Tani nuk mund ta besojme Biblen se eshte shkrim i Zotit, por nuk e mohojme qe ne te te kete mbetur ndonje citat origjinal.
Per kete na tregon Kur'ani, por gjithashtu e verejme ne baze te kunderthenieve qe jane ne Bibel. 

Pershendetje!

----------


## RaPSouL

> Kjo teme kaloi ne Kryeteme, bashke me sofrat e tjera.
> 
> Tani, kam une nje pyetje per besimtaret muslimane.
> 
> Sipas besimit Islam, cfare ndodh me te krishteret pas vdekjes? A jane ata te shpetuar apo te denuar? (po flas per te krishteret e devotshem, qe kane bere vepra te mire dhe qe kane ndihmuar muslimanet, jo per ata qe thone se jane te krishtere dhe kryejne mekate).


Zoti i do njerzit e mirë pa dallim besimi, ashtu tpaktën mendoj unë, nëse ti kategorizohesh si një i tillë pse mos të shijosh parajsën, ajt se të gjej unë vend anej mos u mërzit, kryesorja është të jesh një person me moral dhe me kultur tjerat vin pas.

Të përshëndes.

----------


## Dielli_ime

> Ne  besojme se Isait a.s. (Jezusit) i eshte shpallur Inxhili, po ashtu besojme se Musait a.s. i eshte shpallur Tevrati, por ne te njejten kohe i besojme edhe nderhyrjes se dores njerezore ne to. Tani nuk mund ta besojme Biblen se eshte shkrim i Zotit, por nuk e mohojme qe ne te te kete mbetur ndonje citat origjinal.
> Per kete na tregon Kur'ani, por gjithashtu e verejme ne baze te kunderthenieve qe jane ne Bibel. 
> 
> Pershendetje!


E respektoj mendimin tend edhe pse nuk e mora pergjigjen e plote.


Paqja me ty!

----------


## uvejsa

Nese je i interesuar per dicka me teper, udhero e pyet, por per pyetjen qe kishe kaq kisha per te thene. Normalisht qe nuk mundem te te jap pergjigje qind per qind te plota, por me aq njohuri modeste qe kam per fe, do mundohem te pergjigjem.

Pershendetje!

----------


## albani1

Nese doni ti pergjigjeni.* A egziston sot per myslimanet Inxhili i vertet origjinal (ne fjale dhe permbajtje) i shkruar?
*
DO te doja nje pergjigje po ose jo megjithate edhe duke dhene komente ska problem mire do te ishte

----------


## Milkway

> Nese doni ti pergjigjeni.* A egziston sot per myslimanet Inxhili i vertet origjinal (ne fjale dhe permbajtje) i shkruar?
> *
> DO te doja nje pergjigje po ose jo megjithate edhe duke dhene komente ska problem mire do te ishte


Jo sepse me qen i shkruar ne origjinal nuk kishte pas nevoje per Kur'an

----------


## VOLSIV

> Nuk eshte shume e lehte t'i pergjigjesh kesaj pyetje, duke pasur parasysh qe duhet shpjegim me i thelle per te arritur tek nje perfundim i sakt. 
> 
>  Ne Kur'an thuhet:
> 
> "Thuaj: Allahu eshte nje i vetem, Allahu eshte i plotfuqishem, nuk ka lindur ke dhe nuk eshte i lindur dhe Ai nuk ka nevoje per askend" [Suretu Ihlas]
> 
> Dhe ne e dime qe te krishteret nuk e kane te njejtin besim per Zotin,  ngase mendojne se Zoti ka bir.
> 
> Ne Islam (gjithmone sipas Islamit) rreziku me i madh qe i kanoset besimit eshte pikerisht ky, t'i pershkruash Zotit dicka qe nuk e ka. 
> ...


>>> Nje nga Doktorret e Kishes Shen Toma e Akuinit me duket ose Shen Agostini nuk e mbaj mend, ne nje liber te tij 
shpjegon se perse eshte normale qe Ai qe u ka dhene njerzve aftesine te lindin, te kete te drejten dhe mundesine te lindi.
Kuptohet lindje Zoti po flasim. 
Edhe tek Besoja e te krishtereve themi: "Besoj ne ....Birin i nje lindur dhe jo te krijuar...."

----------


## albani1

> Jo sepse me qen i shkruar ne origjinal nuk kishte pas nevoje per Kur'an



A ka patur mundesi Zoti ta mbroje Inxhilin qe te mos humbase dhe qe te egzistoje sot?

Nqs jo pse?

----------


## Milkway

> A ka patur mundesi Zoti ta mbroje Inxhilin qe te mos humbase dhe qe te egzistoje sot?
> 
> Nqs jo pse?


Ka patur mundesi , e njejta gje eshte me at se po te doje ai i kthen te gjithe ne musliman ose te krishter , por nuk e bene pse ??? 

Sepse njeriu eshte i krijuar me vullnet te lire te zgjedhe se qfare doje te beje apo te besoje . 

Ne rastin e Inxhilit ka mund me mbrojte por Inxhili ka qen liber per njerzit dhe nga njerzit eshte ndryshu .

----------


## toni77_toni

> Ka patur mundesi , e njejta gje eshte me at se po te doje ai i kthen te gjithe ne musliman ose te krishter , por nuk e bene pse ??? 
> 
> Sepse njeriu eshte i krijuar me vullnet te lire te zgjedhe se qfare doje te beje apo te besoje . 
> 
> Ne rastin e Inxhilit ka mund me mbrojte por Inxhili ka qen liber per njerzit dhe nga njerzit eshte ndryshu .


Po Kuranin kush e ruajti? 

Hahahaaa, pra unë shumher ka lexuar dhe degjuar nga ju se shkrimi kuranor eshte ruajtur nga Allahu, derisa eshte ne pytje vullneti i lirë, pse atëher te kjo ndodhë e kunderta apo ky është një pushtetar qe nuk pytë vullnetin e lirë  dhe ai tjetri pytë. Çështë kjo tash?!

Xhamia, nuk dij nese e kupton atë qe thua por me duket  qesharake ajo. Qesharake pasi qe sipas teje per njerin shkrim respektohet vullneti i lirë dhe lejohet nderhyrja nga njerëzit, ndersa per tjetrin jo!!!!!!

----------

